# Seperate mod team for classifieds?



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I noticed about 89% of your moderation effort goes into getting rid of those pesky ............s in the classifieds. Why not make a seperate mod team thats restricted to just one board for it? Maybe some long time members like Darren would be up for it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 20, 2011)

But seriously though, just keep up the reporting. That helps infinitely better than having "mini mods".


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 21, 2011)

Like we need more ego-tripping assholes


----------



## Randy (Mar 21, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Like we need more ego-tripping assholes



I love you too, Mesh.


----------

